# My 180g is set up!



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Picture me jumping up and down here. One of my 180g acrylic tanks (6'x2'x2') is finally set up!!!! (Many, many thanks to Djamm for handling the plumbing/planning/fitting stuff that I have no clue about.)

We swapped the cycled FX5 over to it. Substrate is black 3M colorquartz sand, and there is driftwood and basalt rocks in the tank, along with fake plants so the vegetarian piranhas (silver dollars) can't destroy them.

Inhabitants include:

7" tiger oscar
5" and 3" juvenile red dragon flowerhorns (I know, but these guys were living in the 60g community tank and are disgustingly peaceful)
9x juvenile silver dollars
7x 6" featherfin catfish (synodontis eupterus)
5x rotkeil severums (thanks AWW)
10" sailfin pleco

Here are some very crappy pictures, including one with one of my cats (the fiend in feline form) who was considering taking a swim.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

hey if you ever come this way I have a really nice rotkiel sev , i ended up taking him from someones tank closure he is awesome just not really my cup o tea. and i have about 30 juvenile green severums im gonna be getting rid of too all about quarter sized if you have any interest

maybe a little incentive to come to the island ....... hint hint, lol
beautiful set up elle, you and your hubby at least share the same sickness, my wife looks at me like im an alien when i start talking fish....

I really like that catfish on the top of the first full tank shot lol, what is that a calico long hair


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks! yes, that calico longhair catfish has caused me so many problems...I tell you, I can't keep the damn thing in the tank, it's such a jumper.  And forget trying to cycle the litter box. 

btw, I was at King Ed Pets yesterday and they still have some of the longfin oscars (green ones). Maybe 8-10 of them, about 2" long.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good! Love the stand and the Cat.....fish!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow....looks great Elle! you guys did a great job with it....glad to see some pix! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

cool looks great Elle


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Fantastic job Elle & Drew. Yes, its great to finally get a tank up and running after planning and waiting for a while.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking Great Elle. Good job can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Lookin good!

I gotta see the size on those rotkeils!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

haha, new aquarium party, anyone?


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Elle said:


> haha, new aquarium party, anyone?


You can count Beth and I in .We should have should have our new tanks up and running by mid July or early August .We have you and Drew over.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Elle said:


> haha, new aquarium party, anyone?


Only if your back door contractor is done with digging trees out 

Nice light brackets  I have a pile if you need more.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

looks great Elle! can't wait to see this tank grow!


----------



## SparkyOscar (Oct 4, 2010)

Very nice tank setup! Good lighting for Oscars!


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Can't wait to see that flower horn grow bigger.


----------

